# BIND's forward first

## tnt

there are two things about BIND's "forward first" configuration option that I don't understand:

1. if I forward request to some other DNS server, will that 'other' DNS resolve it using recursion or answer just in case of DNS cache hit?

2. if I put couple of forwarders in named.conf, will they be queried in parallel and my BIND will use the quickest answer, or they will be queried one by one?

thx.

----------

## BradN

1.  A normal request should be answered with recursion if it's not in that server's cache, etc.

2.  No idea - if the docs don't say, try something like wireshark and see if two requests are being sent, or check source code.

----------

